# 2.1 speakers for around 5k :)



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 9, 2011)

For a year i have been using altec lansing VS4121 which i will be selling soon . 
Currently i dont have any knowledge regarding audio equipments .Got 5k extra with me so please suggest good 2.1 speakers for my pc . Will be using onboard sound . Preferences are music > movies > games .


----------



## Sarath (Oct 9, 2011)

You post title is for 2.1 speakers and in the body here its 5.1. 

So which one is it?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 9, 2011)

My suggestion,
go for Logitech Z506


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 9, 2011)

Sarath said:


> You post title is for 2.1 speakers and in the body here its 5.1.
> 
> So which one is it?



Sorry its 2.1 . Edited in the post . cheers



Tenida said:


> My suggestion,
> go for Logitech Z506



Sorry , but i was looking for a 2.1 steup .


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2011)

So no one wants me to get a new pair of speakers , i may increase my budget to max 1.5k more if no options are available .


----------



## Sarath (Oct 12, 2011)

I posted that to tell you this: Get the Logitech Z623 @7.5k 

They are AWESOME! 

Period.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/145533-logitech-z623-unboxing.html


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

@*rohan_mhtr*, either stick to VS4121 or go with the *above* suggestion...


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2011)

yes,go for logitech z623 finger crossed.


----------

